# Help me choose projector before head explodes



## microtheater (Sep 21, 2013)

Alright guys I am new to the HT game, currently building small HT in basement 8'x18' 8' ceiling. I have been reading the forum for hours now and yes I am learning a ton but to be honest my head is about to explode trying to figure all this stuff out, so I'm asking for a little help. Mainly right now looking for the projector as I think I have the screen figured out. Going with 16:9 at 107" this leaves me with needing to find some good bookshelves speakers in the front. It seems like a lot of people like the Epson 3020 but if possible I'd like to come in at under $1k for the unit. Or am I going to need and go with a unit that cost over $1k in order to get a great picture? I would like 3D but not completely necessary. Oh and the room is completely void of ambient light.

What would you recommend?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

A 3D projector for under $1000 is not giving you much options unless you go used. A inexpensive decent projector without 3D will cost you around $1500.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Epson 2030

Official thread

Review - it received a "Hot Product Award"


----------



## microtheater (Sep 21, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> A 3D projector for under $1000 is not giving you much options unless you go used. A inexpensive decent projector without 3D will cost you around $1500.


I don't think I dare go used just because I don't know enough about what to look for. It's easier to buy a new one that I know hasn't been damaged in any way.

Well it's looks like my original budget of $3k for projector and speakers was way to low. Just have to spread the purchases out a little longer.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Most folks keep their projectors for several years - at least I do - so spreading out purchases to get a better one is a good idea.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

If you don't need 3d then the Epson 8345 is an excellent projector. Very similar to the 3020 but without 3d


----------



## jbrown15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Even after seeing some of the higher end 3D projectors I'm still not sold on it, I guess some of it has to do with the active glasses. Maybe when you don't need the active glasses like at the commercial theatres I'll take a look at getting into 3D.


----------



## microtheater (Sep 21, 2013)

jbrown15 said:


> Even after seeing some of the higher end 3D projectors I'm still not sold on it, I guess some of it has to do with the active glasses. Maybe when you don't need the active glasses like at the commercial theatres I'll take a look at getting into 3D.


This is kinda my thought also. I guess I could always upgrade to a 3D projector later if wanted.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Epson 2030 - MSRP $999

:whistling:

The 2000 is supposed to be out soon as well for $100 less. Both of them meet your requirements.


----------



## microtheater (Sep 21, 2013)

mechman said:


> Epson 2030 - MSRP $999
> 
> :whistling:
> 
> The 2000 is supposed to be out soon as well for $100 less. Both of them meet your requirements.


I was leaning toward the 2030... :T

Is the Epson 8350 better than the 2030? Would I notice a difference in a total dark room?

Is the Epson 8345 much better than the 2030? 
I don't understand all the options and what I should get????


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

In my opinion I think they have different features not that one is better than the other,I went with the 8350 for my needs. Hope this helps
Home Cinema 2030 vs. Epson Home Cinema 8350

The Home Cinema 8350 just won't go away.Priced the same as the Optoma HD25-LV, it certainly costs more than the HC2030 projector, but it is definitely targeting a different consumer.

The Home Cinema 8350 is 2D only, almost as bright in its brighter modes, but it is definitely intended these days, for more of a home theater environment. For your extra $300, or $400 vs. the Home Cinema 2000, you get a projector with significantly better black levels, and drastically more placement flexibility - sporting a 2.1:1 zoom lens instead of a 1.2:1. 

If you can live without 3D, definitely the enthusiast should be selecting the Home Cinema 8350. For the general family viewing types, in a "family room" living room, type setting, though the Home Cinema 2030 offers far more options, including cool stuff like MHL which supports Roku and other streaming, and also easy showing of your photos over USB... Both share the same 2 year warranty with 2 year replacement program.


----------



## DocFJ (Apr 17, 2013)

microtheater said:


> I was leaning toward the 2030... :T
> 
> Is the Epson 8350 better than the 2030? Would I notice a difference in a total dark room?
> 
> ...


If price is the biggest deciding factor, I'd say go for the Epson 2000 ($899). The only difference between it and the 2030 is a brighter lamp in the 2030. Not a big deal in a small dark room. What is a big deal is the contrast ratio. As counter-intuitive as it is, the darker the room, the more you will notice the poor contrast (or lack of deep blacks). I am regretting not spending more money for higher contrast, but as I didn't have the money.. well what can you do? That being said, the 2030 gets decent reviews for blacks (see below).

If you can afford it or find an open-box deal on the 8350, I would recommend it as being worth the extra hundred or so dollars for the 50,000:1 contrast ratio.

Here are two reviews for a great comparison of the picture quality of the two projectors:
Epson 2030

Epson 8350


----------



## DocFJ (Apr 17, 2013)

There is also an Epson 8345 Model, same as the 8350, but fewer lumens and about $1,099 new.


----------

